# Daiwa Tournament S 5500 T



## Dirk Mohrenberg (4. Juli 2004)

Absolutes Einzelstück:
Daiwa Tournament S 5500 T
# Twist Buster
# Super Metal Rotor
# Kugelgelagerte Kurbel
# Superpräzise Spulenbremse mit Federsystemeinstellung
# / Kugellager
Schnurf. 270m - 0,45mm
Übers: 1:4,1

Sonderpreis : 199,00 + 6,50 Versandkosten.

Weitere Sonderpreise oder Angebote unter: www.angelsport-mohrenberg.de


----------

